# Best Hand Calls



## KH_EKU

I done a search and nothing came up on about this topic, but I apologize if it's a repeat. The title is simple, what do you all consider are the best hand calls? Howlers and distress calls. I'm looking to purchase a few and was just wanting some ideas. I've been looking on Cabelas and they have a pretty good selection and I know some guys on here make some as well. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

I know youngdon is one of many that make really good, quality calls. I am biased toward youngdon because I own one.lol. Anyway, you can't go wrong with any of the call makers on here. I'm sure they will be more than willing to help you out!


----------



## prairiewolf

Take a look at the advertisers corner and browse through some of the threads to look at my calls and other callmakers on here and dont forget to look at Weasels calls also, just google weasel brand game calls


----------



## Ruger

Many great call makers on the site. And you won't be disappointed!!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'd call the calls made by makers right are better and mostly less expensive than commercial ones. Don't forget you need something to hang them on. 

|
|
V


----------



## azpredatorhunter

"The Best Calls". A custom call from one of the members here on Predator Talk, you can't go wrong. Here's just one of my favorite calls...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i agree that the guys on her make better calls than the commercial ones

not to mention the yotes in your area more than likely havent heard anything like them before

unlike the commercial ones that all the other hunters use

i have a few from praire wolf also a couple of his slate turey calls,and a turkey slate call and crow call from weasel

by far some of my most favorite ones to use,when im not using my fox pro,or along with my e caller


----------



## Hawk

53 years ago at the age of 16 I used Burnham Brother's Calls. now i use Randy Anderson's Verminator calls. Love the tweety. Also like their Howler's.

Now with 53 years of calling experience there is one thing just as important to me as a perfect sound and that is confidence that you are doing it right. Without confidence in your technique and set-up it is easy to give up too early. sometimes they come and sometimes they don't even when your doing everything right. Patience is also another good attribute.


----------



## 220swift

Very well stated Hawk!!!


----------



## 220swift

Or you could just get carried away with your calls.


----------



## Rick Howard

I like hawks answer a lot!

There are lots of good calls out there. Production calls you buy from the big box will get the job done but I much prefer the hand crafted calls.

As important as whos is what.. get some enclosed reeds and open reeds. A bite reed is a nice option also.

Don't forget Mr. Cronk... I always have his flagship howler with me. I use his howler and mine in tandom. I use my large and small open reeds. My howler and Mr. Cronks howler. Prairewolfs bite reed. And weasels wounded weasel enclosed reed.


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller

Verminator calls are not Randy's calls. Here is my experience the promos ki yi sucks their third degree cottontail call sucks


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller

I do like the verminator calls and the only good primos calls with Randy's name on it are the lil dog both catnips and the hot dog. The hot dog however is a difficult call to use at first.


----------



## kiyote

WWW.HAYDEL'S.COM


----------



## azpredatorhunter

kiyote said:


> WWW.HAYDEL'S.COM


so did you call in and shoot that Lion with a call from haydel's?


----------



## fulch

+1 on custom calls from members. I've picked up a hand full from Prairie Wolf and am very pleased. I've heard nothing but positive comments about the other makers via the site also.


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> so did you call in and shoot that Lion with a call from haydel's?


lol. nope .I found a winterkill deer and there was a trail in the snow from deer to a bog hole in bottom of rock so I decided to check it out. when I got close he stuck his head out , we both chit ourselves, he ran and I shot him with my .223 when he was about a hundred yards out


----------



## Rick Howard

Lol


----------



## TomKat

I like open reed calls.


----------



## brianmidmich

I didn't see it mentioned here but I personally like Rare Earth Calls. I have many others but the lanyard full of his is my go to lanyard. Just my .02


----------



## Ruger

Rare Earth makes awesome calls and they look outstanding.


----------



## TomKat

Johnny Stewart pc 3 kills em


----------



## INhunter85

How do I get a hold of Prairie Wolf calls.....looking for a nice cottontail distress....I will say I do well with randy anderson third degree and Johnny Stewart attractor 2 combo...got a female Friday morning 20 mins in.


----------



## hassell

INhunter85 said:


> How do I get a hold of Prairie Wolf calls.....looking for a nice cottontail distress....I will say I do well with randy anderson third degree and Johnny Stewart attractor 2 combo...got a female Friday morning 20 mins in.


 Just send him a PM.


----------



## Agney5

I'll do a shout out for Youngdon I just got my first set of hand calls from him. Very reasonably priced and got them to me quick, I hope to put them to good use this year.


----------



## hassell

Those look real nice.


----------



## poe

I prefer the ones everybody else ain't using


----------



## dwtrees

Good choice poe.


----------



## INhunter85

I received mine the other day too. i like them better then commercial. Not saying some are good tho and work well.


----------



## sportyg

I was using Primo calls, then won one of PWs, calls and they just blow my Primo calls out of the water.. I just ordered a couple more calls they are just great calls. Am going to get a couple more at a later time. I hope to get one of each type of predator call he makes.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Agney5 said:


> I'll do a shout out for Youngdon I just got my first set of hand calls from him. Very reasonably priced and got them to me quick, I hope to put them to good use this year.


Same here I just opened mine up. Great deal and they sound AWESOME! I'll post some pics.

Edit: here we go


----------

